# That Jeremy Clarkson!!!!!!



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

Have you seen what he's been saying in the latest edition of Top Gear magazine (he was commenting on a Honda S2000)

"A masterpiece, Forget what anyone tells you about Boxsters, Z4s and SLKs - they're all girls cars. This is a real man's plaything, with 9000rpm on the rev counter, a race-car inspired chassis and no traction control to speak of. Marvellous."


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I think more and more people agree that he's nothing more than a [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

On the other hand, and it is a bit worrying, he could know what he is talking about.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't worry, it's just his anti-German car attitude, rather than anything else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

I know but how many hairdressers and estate agents are on here??


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I know but how many hairdressers and estate agents are on here??


i will fogive you as you are new on the forum 
but it is tiresome people going on about hairdressers what do they really mean do they know or just repeating other peoples rants.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

KC's a top bloke.

He's more a traditional barber than a hairdresser, so we tolerate him. Â ;D 

I'm not sure about estate agents, but there's seems to be a lot of peeps involved with IT on here.

You should have put this thread in 'Off topic' you naughty person, Z4owner.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

[smiley=cheers.gif] aiden and happy new year.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

The guy has many good points. He treats all manufacturers as equals... if they produce cr.. then the review is cr..!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> The guy has many good points. Â He treats all manufacturers as equals... if they produce cr.. then the review is cr..!


hmm- so his review on the V6 was accurate by that definition......


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> [smiley=cheers.gif] aiden and happy new year.


[smiley=cheers.gif] right back at ya. 

Mark & Jane,
Happy New Year. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

I know you guys. Just a bit of micky taking. So pleased that relatively so few of you rose to the bait!!

Yours is not a car that I'd want to own but if it pushes your buttons then the best of luck to you!!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Yours is not a car that I'd want to own but if it pushes your buttons then the best of luck to you!!


The feeling's mutual m8. Â Â


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

> I know you guys. Just a bit of micky taking. So pleased that relatively so few of you rose to the bait!!
> 
> Yours is not a car that I'd want to own but if it pushes your buttons then the best of luck to you!!


Just a quick question :- why did you take the time to join the TT Forum ??? ???


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Just a quick question :- why did you take the time to join the TT Forum ??? ???


he may need the friends


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

> Just a quick question :- why did you take the time to join the TT Forum ??? ???


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

OOpps.

Z4 might be a rational and objective person!

I own a lovely TTRQ but it does not keep me from looking at the other good things in life.

Crawford or Minogue... decisions, decisions. ;D


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

BTW, I would not own a Z4. Does not turn my crank. :-/

A Porker on the other hand ;D


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Just a quick question :- why did you take the time to join the TT Forum ??? ???


Z4owner is nothing but a troll wandering around, possibly, a number of forums trying to spark some excitement into his, otherwise dreary Z4 filled, life and using JC as his chosen vehicle.

I would venture that he has chosen the this forum as the TT, particularly in V6 DSG guise, poses a serious and credible threat to the Z4.

As for JC, the bloke is a hoot ........... a complete court jester. He writes and talks with a unique, irreverent yet humourous style which I, for one, find very amusing. I could read and listen to the man for ages. However, none of this means he knows what he is talking about - he just puts forward his own particular view with utmost confidence and as if it is irrefutable fact. For instance, how can anyone who dresses like JC pretend to be, in any way, shape or form, credible when talking about style


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

Broadband users:

Have fun with Jeremy Clarkson 

http://www.brisbaneperformance.com/videos/lambo.wmv


----------

